# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Bushbuck horizon 8000 tent

## whirehair

Hi wondering if anybody has got or used Bushbuck gear.Im considering buying the Horizon 8000 tent to replace a solo tent .
Price on trade me $325 which I consider a good buy if as good as they proclaim .
Thoughts anyone 
Thanks

----------


## cobber

Yeah have used one which my mate brought probably 6-7 nights. The design is very similar (basically a copy) to the MSR hubba bubba. Its clever, light and very easy to pack up. I would recommend from what i know so far for the price but it hasn't had a real test apart from perfect weather conditions.

----------


## GravelBen

Looks much the same as the 'Naturehike' brand MSR copy you can get much cheaper from Aliexpress. A fair bit of Bushbuck gear is just imported from China with their label on it so may well be identical.

----------


## Nick-D

> Looks much the same as the 'Naturehike' brand MSR copy you can get much cheaper from Aliexpress. A fair bit of Bushbuck gear is just imported from China with their label on it so may well be identical.


Pretty sure they sold the nature hike stuff so it's probably a good bet.

Better of going direct to the source (Ali express) and saving yourself a few bucks. 3f ultralight tents have a good rep.

----------


## whirehair

Thanks for all info above will check Ali Express out

----------


## ROKTOY

Seems almost identical to the Naturehike Mongar tent

----------

